

Ask HN: How do you make a good screencast? - bjork24

I've been trying to make a good screencast, but since I'm a bit of a perfectionist I'm running into some difficulties. So far I've approached it in two ways:<p>1) Record the screencast and audio at the same time. This leads to me using a lot of "um"s and "uh"s and seeing lots of little mistakes. It's not the worst thing in the world, but I'd like it to look and sound more polished.<p>2) Record the screencast first, then go back and script the audio portion. This works a bit better, but I have problems getting everything synced properly.<p>What are your tips and tricks to making a killer professional screencast?
======
avargas
I don't have a lot of experience doing this but I was asked a few days ago and
recommended using <http://fiverr.com/> for finding a good voice.

